# Finnex Planted+ 24/7 vs SE for my tank



## viwwo (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey all, I am setting up a new tank and I am looking for a light to get.
I am interested in the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 lights but I don't know if I should get the SE version of the light. I don't want anything too complicated or plants that will be hard to grow. I'm planing on having some Bolbitis, Anubias, Ferns… My most complicated plant will be Ricca and Bylxa Japonica. I'm planning to have CO2, etc. 
Do you guys think that there will be any benefit from the SE light?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

The SE is just the updated version of the 24/7. Really, no big differences.


----------



## Wantsome99 (Nov 27, 2016)

Of all the lights I've owned the finnex planted 24/7 is junk. I've had 2 of them break. 

If all you are doing is low to medium light plants I'd go with either the Current Satalite led plus or the Fluval plant 2.0. The Fluval is brighter and better for higher light plants but the Current is great of low light plants. I use the Current for my anubias tanks.


----------



## viwwo (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool, I actually went with your suggestion and got the Current Satalite light. Its coming tomorrow and I cant wait to see it!!
Thanks!




Wantsome99 said:


> Of all the lights I've owned the finnex planted 24/7 is junk. I've had 2 of them break.
> 
> If all you are doing is low to medium light plants I'd go with either the Current Satalite led plus or the Fluval plant 2.0. The Fluval is brighter and better for higher light plants but the Current is great of low light plants. I use the Current for my anubias tanks.


----------



## Josher (May 28, 2015)

I'm actually in the market for a new light right now for my new set up on a 29g tank as well. I like what iv read about the finnex 24/7 but I keep reading reviews that it doesn't last very long. I'm looking for solid medium to high light but not to expensive. Would the current satellite be enough light for medium-high with diy co2? Any other brands out there have reliable long lasting lights that don't break the bank and get me the light needed for my setup?


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

The se is much better than the old model. Reds from the regular planted plus, actually goes all the way dark, lasts longer and longer warranty. The old version is nothing like the old except you can't adjust the 24/7 cycle. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## viwwo (Jan 15, 2010)

So I got the Current Satalite light but I am sending it back. I love the way it looks but it's not what I'm looking for. I could really use the 24/7 feature because the tank is on my computer desk and at night the light would be too bright for me if i'm on the computer and I don't want to turn it off or keep pressing buttons. Thanks for the suggestion!!! I would keep it if it was not next to my face lol.
I'll get the ES and see what happens.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

have you thought of looking into getting a more programmable light? 24/7 is nice if the programed light cycle works for you, but there are so many variables in a tank that honestly the light is the easiest one to control to balance things out. but if you use the 24/7 your taking that flexibility away.

a few options to look into in order from easy to hard:
Fluval Fresh and Plant with the wifi controller gives you full control of sunrise sunset and overal brightness.

TC420 + a light like a beamswork Fspec or DA 6500k light would allow the same its cheaper but its a bit more diy. this is what I do for all my lights currently. looking into some higher end options but recomended this to a few guys and all love it. helped a budy of mine setup a fishroom using a TC420 and Rigid led strips and he absolutly loves it. Chiroros lights also work with this setup, just got one of there lights for a nano tank. very nice light actually quite impressed by it.

Full DIY light using a Bluefish Mini, Storm X or simlar contorller and LDD run LEDs.


----------



## bmillerind07 (Aug 19, 2016)

I have the SE and I love it. I think the biggest difference between the two models is the included true 660nm red LEDs with the SE.


----------



## viwwo (Jan 15, 2010)

bmillerind07 said:


> I have the SE and I love it. I think the biggest difference between the two models is the included true 660nm red LEDs with the SE.


Oh yeah? I would love to see some pictures. 
Do you use its 24/7 thing?
Do you use Co2?


----------



## bmillerind07 (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't have it on 24/7 mode right now because my tank is so shallow that I'm afraid it would be too intense.

I do have pressurized CO2 with DC in the yellow.

This is the best pic I have of it as I am at work atm.










Bump: I know you can't see the light in that pic but it gives a good idea of what it will look like. I should say that this is at 50% intensity.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

The Finnex 24/7 SE is a terrific light. Finnex has had issues in the past. But I currently am using over 9 Finnex lights on various open top tanks without any issues. I liked them so much that I now carry them for our customers. I wouldn't carry a product I don't believe in.


----------

